# 2015 Specialty Reminder



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

A quick reminder that I have set up a spreadsheet for all of us going to the National Specialty in Chicago. Please PM me and I can send you the questionnaire so we can coordinate arrival and departure times and rides, and provide other pertinent information to all of the SM attendees. 

For those of us staying at the Westin Lombard Yorktown with the other attendees, would it be helpful to have room numbers added to the spreadsheet? Any thoughts?


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

socalyte said:


> A quick reminder that I have set up a spreadsheet for all of us going to the National Specialty in Chicago. Please PM me and I can send you the questionnaire so we can coordinate arrival and departure times and rides, and provide other pertinent information to all of the SM attendees.
> 
> For those of us staying at the Westin Lombard Yorktown with the other attendees, would it be helpful to have room numbers added to the spreadsheet? Any thoughts?


I bet they don't assign a room number ahead of time... as a rule they don't till day of---


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I haven't booked airfare yet, but will PM you soon with my info. Just a thought, would it be possible for our group to get a block of rooms together? It looks like the Weston is very large.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm sure that if we get cell numbers we can just text each other.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh yippppeeee! You probably know I am coming---please send the questions when you can!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

sherry said:


> I haven't booked airfare yet, but will PM you soon with my info. Just a thought, would it be possible for our group to get a block of rooms together? It looks like the Weston is very large.


 In the past all of the dog people have been in the same basic local. But as someone said, rooms are probably assigned the day of arrival.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry I wasn't clear-- I meant the day we all arrive, did we want to add our room number to the questionnaire spreadsheet. I know the rooms won't be assigned in advance. In the past I have requested rooms near other SM folks and been accommodated, so I imagine we can request rooms near each other when we register. They may not be able to put us all in the exact same floor or area, but probably can get us fairly close. 

Have we decided yet about a pizza party and/or other get-togethers while we are all there? I think it would be nice if we gathered more than once if we can arrange it. Maybe I should get a club room so we can use the executive lounge? 

Since you're my roommate, yep, I know you're coming, Sandi! LOL.


----------



## Robynn (Mar 1, 2014)

Can you please send me the spreadsheet with sm names also. I am working on getting some events for pet people and would like to send out info to the names on list and also ask for help for these events. I'm not sure how to post a new post about this but maybe that would be helpful. Thanks so much!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

socalyte said:


> Have we decided yet about a pizza party and/or other get-togethers while we are all there? I think it would be nice if we gathered more than once if we can arrange it. Maybe I should get a club room so we can use the executive lounge?
> 
> Since you're my roommate, yep, I know you're coming, Sandi! LOL.


I don't know which day I will be there yet, but will definitely be at the pizza party or SM gathering so I can meet y'all in person! And if the activity is fluff-friendly, you will get to meet Tessa the 3-legged Wonder Dog and her sidekick Sweetness in person!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

socalyte said:


> A quick reminder that I have set up a spreadsheet for all of us going to the National Specialty in Chicago. Please PM me and I can send you the questionnaire so we can coordinate arrival and departure times and rides, and provide other pertinent information to all of the SM attendees.
> 
> For those of us staying at the Westin Lombard Yorktown with the other attendees, would it be helpful to have room numbers added to the spreadsheet? Any thoughts?


That is a great idea! I wish there were a way to have photos of the owner and their dogs. I recognize some profile photos on SM but when it comes to knowing the names and faces....I could just walk right past them and not realize they are the owner of precious "Pumpkin" who I have adored for a year,:blink:

I am not asking you to do this because it is way too much work but I just wish I would know who goes with who and what their names were,:blush:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm sure that if we get cell numbers we can just text each other.


That will be helpful for those of you who already know each other. Then there are us newbies who are going for the first time, alone, and have never met any of the SM members, except my breeder. :w00t::blink::blush: I want my blankie.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## BJR (Mar 19, 2014)

Molly and I will be going...first time for us too. I've made the hotel reservation, but I'm waiting to buy airline tickets until the schedule is finalized. DH's birthday is on Thursday. If he joins us, we'll arrive on Wednesday. If not, Molly and I will fly to Chicago on Friday. I feel guilty leaving DH alone on his special day even though he says he doesn't mind. Are any of your DH's planning to go with you?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

:HistericalSmiley: I want my blankie too!!!!!




puppydoll said:


> That will be helpful for those of you who already know each other. Then there are us newbies who are going for the first time, alone, and have never met any of the SM members, except my breeder. :w00t::blink::blush: I want my blankie.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

puppydoll said:


> That will be helpful for those of you who already know each other. Then there are us newbies who are going for the first time, alone, and have never met any of the SM members, except my breeder. :w00t::blink::blush: I want my blankie.:HistericalSmiley:


Jane, I'm a little anxious as well since I'm traveling alone and haven't met anyone. We will meet everyone together!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

sherry said:


> Jane, I'm a little anxious as well since I'm traveling alone and haven't met anyone. We will meet everyone together!


We look forward to meeting you as you didn't get to join us in Dallas last October. Did you give you agenda to Jackie? She will email your a form to fill out so you can know when others are arriving, etc...


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> :HistericalSmiley: I want my blankie too!!!!!


Lydia, we can grab Georgie and Carley and our blankies and hopefully we will be ok. 

I look forward to finally meeting you and your little girl!! Carley will have a blast playing with all the maltese. I hope Georgie likes to play!!:aktion033:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounds like a plan, I can't wait to meet you both! Georgie loves to play, she's very sweet and jumps around like a bunny rabbit! I tried to add her "scratching the bed" video on your fb post, but it only allows pics. I wish I got last night on the video, she went to town a huffing and a puffing and pouncing...too funny :HistericalSmiley:



puppydoll said:


> Lydia, we can grab Georgie and Carley and our blankies and hopefully we will be ok.
> 
> I look forward to finally meeting you and your little girl!! Carley will have a blast playing with all the maltese. I hope Georgie likes to play!!:aktion033:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

BJR said:


> Molly and I will be going...first time for us too. I've made the hotel reservation, but I'm waiting to buy airline tickets until the schedule is finalized. DH's birthday is on Thursday. If he joins us, we'll arrive on Wednesday. If not, Molly and I will fly to Chicago on Friday. I feel guilty leaving DH alone on his special day even though he says he doesn't mind. Are any of your DH's planning to go with you?


MY DH is going and so is my friend Terre's DH. We are sending them off to see Chicago for some of the time!!


----------



## BJR (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks, Carol. Can anyone tell us how long the commute would be from the Westin Lombard to Chicago?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Barbara, part of the questionnaire/spreadsheet that I am doing is for people to share a ride to the hotel from the airport. Once everyone has their flight information, we can see who will be arriving and departing at the same time and rent either a shuttle, towncar, cab, whatever is decided by those that are arriving and/or departing at similar times.

For those who asked, I do believe there is a way to put pictures in the spreadsheet if you would like. I'm going to ask Aastha, the Google Goddess, about it, but think it can be done. If it can't, I can still compile a graph of some sort to put pics and info on for those that wish to share in that. Having pictures included will not be required, but I do agree that it would be nice to have them.

Another consideration is having a badge of some sort, which we've had at other Nationals before, that include our names and the name of our fluff(s). I can look into that-- hopefully I can find the information regarding the source of the badges.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

socalyte said:


> Barbara, part of the questionnaire/spreadsheet that I am doing is for people to share a ride to the hotel from the airport. Once everyone has their flight information, we can see who will be arriving and departing at the same time and rent either a shuttle, towncar, cab, whatever is decided by those that are arriving and/or departing at similar times.
> 
> For those who asked, I do believe there is a way to put pictures in the spreadsheet if you would like. I'm going to ask Aastha, the Google Goddess, about it, but think it can be done. If it can't, I can still compile a graph of some sort to put pics and info on for those that wish to share in that. Having pictures included will not be required, but I do agree that it would be nice to have them.
> 
> Another consideration is having a badge of some sort, which we've had at other Nationals before, that include our names and the name of our fluff(s). I can look into that-- hopefully I can find the information regarding the source of the badges.


That sounds perfect!!:chili::aktion033::ThankYou::yes:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- the badges were just the ones that AMA made when we registered. Jennifer Johnson had gotten ribbons that attach to the badges and said Spoiled Maltese. Not sure were Jennifer had the ribbons done.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Jackie -- the badges were just the ones that AMA made when we registered. Jennifer Johnson had gotten ribbons that attach to the badges and said Spoiled Maltese. Not sure were Jennifer had the ribbons done.


I have the ribbons that Jennifer ordered. I just have to find them. I think there were still quite a few left after last year. I will go on a search and destroy mission through my dog stuff this weekend. More to come.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That sounds GREAT Jackie & Pam!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks, Pam, that's a big help! I know it's a ways off yet, but I just like having everything done early so anything unexpected that comes up won't be as hectic getting it taken care of. I'm already mentally packing so I will be sure to have everything I'll need.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

My hubby and I are going without Harry & Stella since we'll be touring around Chicago after the show for a few days.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Please PM me and I'll give you the link to the questionnaire for those attending. Thanks!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jackie, I am up to my elbows in alligators here so will complete the questions & return to you after April 5th. Is this ok?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

It's absolutely fine, Sandi--I just set up the questionnaire early because I get OCD about stuff, lol. It should take less than five minutes to complete once you do have the time.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, I will do it tonight!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> :HistericalSmiley: I want my blankie too!!!!!


Lydia, I don't just want any blankie after seeing your rag quilts with maltese puppies on it. I want THAT blankie!!:wub:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

socalyte said:


> A quick reminder that I have set up a spreadsheet for all of us going to the National Specialty in Chicago. Please PM me and I can send you the questionnaire so we can coordinate arrival and departure times and rides, and provide other pertinent information to all of the SM attendees.
> 
> For those of us staying at the Westin Lombard Yorktown with the other attendees, would it be helpful to have room numbers added to the spreadsheet? Any thoughts?


Hi Jackie!
What is the latest on the spreadsheets? I want to make sure I haven't missed anything. I may need to start memorizing names (moms and pups) and faces:blink:.....well at least I can see maltese faces on SM, but there are not many mom's faces.:blush:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I just sent you the link to the questionnaire on FB. Thanks for bringing it up, though, so I could remind people again to please contact me for a link to the questionnaire. For the sake of privacy, I opted not to just post it. 

Less than a month away now! I'm soooo excited!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

puppydoll said:


> Lydia, I don't just want any blankie after seeing your rag quilts with maltese puppies on it. I want THAT blankie!!:wub:


You're so sweet Jane!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

How do we acces the link for info on arrival times etc., Jackie?



socalyte said:


> I just sent you the link to the questionnaire on FB. Thanks for bringing it up, though, so I could remind people again to please contact me for a link to the questionnaire. For the sake of privacy, I opted not to just post it.
> 
> Less than a month away now! I'm soooo excited!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

To get to the responses, just go to the questionnaire link I originally sent you, and at the top there is a button that says "view responses." Click on that for the spreadsheet


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jackie, I can't find my link---duhhhhhh. Can you resend it to me or wait until it is finished & resend? I hope I don't get lost along the way!:HistericalSmiley::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Done!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Jackie, 

Did I ever respond to this?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

No, you didn't, so I'll PM you the link


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Jackie, could you resend me the link please. Thank you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jackie, the link would not work for me. I had to make a request but have not heard back. I will give it another try this aft.


----------

